
Detecting Malware with Downloader Graph Analytics - leantza
http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~tdumitra/blog/2015/10/10/detecting-malware-with-downloader-graph-analytics/
======
rmac
I wonder how common it is for malware to obfuscate later stage payloads?

If I hide my executables inside an image (or zip, pdf, docx) and download them
with URLDownloadToFile, will this evade detection?

